# La housse Tucano Second Skin pour PowerBook G4 alu



## violon (22 Mars 2004)

La housse Tucano Second Skin pour PowerBook G4 alu est très jolie qui protège le portable, mais la fermeture à glissière peux rayer l'ordi à force de le faire entré et sortir?
Merci de votre opinion.


----------



## jeromemartin75 (22 Mars 2004)

Pour ma part je n'ai absolument pas eu à observer le phénomène dont tu parles... Pas de rayure mais une protection à toute épreuve!
Le seul regret est que je trouve la housse un peu glissante dans les mains...


----------



## Marcant (22 Mars 2004)

Très bonne housse ! pas de problème de rayures pour le moment !!


----------



## Nathalex (23 Mars 2004)

Que des satisfactions aussi... Je suis prêt à parier que l'espèce de bourrelet en mousse est fait pour isoler l'ordi de la fermeture éclair.

Bref, que du bon !


----------



## vincmyl (23 Mars 2004)

Je pense que je vais investir alors


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2004)

Satisfait à 100 % pour mon Alu 12" !
Comme jeromemartin75, une seule remarque : cette housse est un peu glissante entre les mains ... j'aurais souhaité une matière qui "accroche" un peu plus...!
Mais c'est vraiment pour dire qq chose !


----------



## mercutio (23 Mars 2004)

Je l'ai acheté pour mon ibook .... il est tout serré à l'intérieur et ce n'est pas très joli mais bon ça rentre...pourtant le vendeur m'a certifié que ça lui convenait...j'en ai eu pour mes frais.


----------



## bacman (23 Mars 2004)

satisfait à 80%, la housse augmente l'encombrement et il faut forcer légèrement pour faire renter le tout dans mon excellent targus cuir.
le prix est justifié


----------



## gosthrider (23 Mars 2004)

Yeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai la housse pour mon piti n'iBook 12", ben c'est géniale! Hop, mon portable ne craint plus les voyages en sac à dos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je trouve que ces housses sont vraiment terrible, elle est un peu serrée, mais c'est pas grave, sans gêne pas! P'tête que c'est fait pour d'ailleurs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




100 % nikel, Tucano!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Mars 2004)

Je l'utilise presque tous les jours pour mon YokoBook 12", et j'en suis totalement satisfaite. Cette housse est extraordinaire, et il m'arrive fréquemment de l'emmener dans un sac à dos pour me déplacer en vélo, et il n'y a aucun problème. En un mot : fantastique !


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2004)

mon alu 12" y a droit dés qu'il sort, c'est nickel


----------



## iMax (23 Mars 2004)

Idem pour moi, mon 12' et moi-meme en sommes très content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je ne vois pas comment la second skin pourrait rayer le PB étant donné qu'il y a un machin en tissu à mettre entre le PB et la fermeture éclair..


----------



## danykaffee (23 Mars 2004)

violon a dit:
			
		

> La housse Tucano Second Skin pour PowerBook G4 alu est très jolie qui protège le portable, mais la fermeture à glissière peux rayer l'ordi à force de le faire entré et sortir?
> Merci de votre opinion.








 Il y a une "languette" intérieure qu'il convient de disposer autour du PB et il ne risque ainsi aucun contact avec la fermeture à glissière... même principe qu'une braguette de pantalon !! (aïe aïe aïe !!)


----------



## seblefou (23 Mars 2004)

Je l'utilise pour mon iBook et elle m'a sauvé la vie ce week-end (enfin, la vie de mon portable) : une bouteille d'eau s'est renversée dessus... L'extérieur de la housse était submergé alors que l'intérieur était à peine humide... plus de peur que de mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors si elle fait des rayures (mais pour l'instant, je n'ai rien constaté alors que mon iBook est un peu serré dedans... ben oui, l'est un peu plus gros qu'un alu 12"), je pense que ce ne dois pas rentrer en ligne de compte.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Mars 2004)

Donc ca vaut le coup de la prendre


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon alu 12" y a droit dés qu'il sort, c'est nickel



j'en ai aussi acheter une pour l'ibook a ma mère


----------



## seblefou (25 Mars 2004)

violon a dit:
			
		

> La housse Tucano Second Skin pour PowerBook G4 alu est très jolie qui protège le portable, mais la fermeture à glissière peux rayer l'ordi à force de le faire entré et sortir?



je viens d'y repenser... mais tu as un rebord intérieur, qui empêche la fermeture de toucher ton portable et qui par la même occasion étanchéifie cette partie qui pourrait être vulnérable si de l'eau se renverse sur la housse...
donc mon consei l: fonce !!


----------



## chagregel (25 Mars 2004)

Un sac de collégien, une tucano et hop
... par Chatelet les Halles tout les jours ni vue ni connue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le seul truc c'est qu'elle ne protège pas l'Alu des distorsions. 
Pour ceux qui le trimbale tout les jours, le portable fini par se voiler un peu
et la c'est drame


----------



## violon (25 Mars 2004)

Pour ceux qui le trimbale tout les jours, le portable fini par se voiler un peu et la c'est drame


----------



## chagregel (25 Mars 2004)

Le miens commence a se tordre un petit peu, c'est vrai que je le transporte  *tout* les jours dans un sac bandouliére Easpack den marchant, dans le RER / metro...

Le PowerBook de MarcAnt est enocre plus tordu que le miens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est plus due à l'utilisation qu'a la housse Tucano. elle n'est pas faite pour etre rigide


----------



## Marcant (25 Mars 2004)

Enfin mon powerbook est redressé là !!


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2004)

Je suis content pour toi


----------



## chagregel (25 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Enfin mon powerbook est redressé là !!



Bah oui c'est toi qui l'a fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Un petit coup sur les genoux et on retord dans l'autre sens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trop facile


----------



## iMax (25 Mars 2004)

Je confirme, il se tord un peu... Quand il devient bancal, je le redresse sans prob, mais parfois, c'est toute la coque qui "travaille". Les ajustements ne sont plus parfaits, mais c'est minime...


----------



## Mulder (26 Mars 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, il se tord un peu... Quand il devient bancal, je le redresse sans prob, mais parfois, c'est toute la coque qui "travaille". Les ajustements ne sont plus parfaits, mais c'est minime...


Mais est-ce que ce phénomène de torsion existe aussi avec l'iBook 12" ?


----------



## violon (26 Mars 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce que ce phénomène de torsion existe aussi avec l'iBook 12" ?




placer ton iBook sur un support plat, et verser une quantité d'eau sur iBook, alors on peux savoir s'il est tortu ou pas


----------



## chagregel (26 Mars 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Mais est-ce que ce phénomène de torsion existe aussi avec l'iBook 12" ?



Je ne pense pas mais je suis pas sur, l'ibook etant en plastique et le powerbook en Alu.
L'aluminium est un metal tres souple et leger.


----------



## violon (4 Avril 2004)

merci de votre participation, à bientot!


----------



## chupastar (4 Avril 2004)

J'arrive un peu tard mais en effet j'utilise cette housse avec mon ibook 12" et je le met dans un sac ordinaire pour le transporter, c'est discret et ça prends moins de place que la plupart des sacs specialement conçu pour les portables.
Je confirme, il y a un rebord de protection qui protege les mac de la fermeture eclaire, avec le temps ce rebord prends le pli et il se met tout seul en place (au depart ça passe sous le mac, on le remet à la main).
Tres bon achat.

D'ailleur il devrait le mettre dans le nouveau forum des tests materiels et logiciels.


----------



## chnoub (5 Avril 2004)

je confirme, tres pratique

existe en gris et en noir
gris sympa, ms un peu salissant...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Avril 2004)

Est ce qu'il existe pas le meme type de housse (meme matiere) mais avec des poignées et une hanse?


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Oui mais je crois que pour le 15 pouces, j'ai un pote qui en a acheté une, je te retrouve le lien c'est sur l'apple store


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Voila





En fait elle existe aussi pour le ibook 14 et les 12 pouces


----------



## vincmyl (5 Avril 2004)

Justement pour mon 15"


----------



## chagregel (5 Avril 2004)

Mon pote en avait l'air content, elle est jolie en plus et tu peux ranger les poignées dedans pour faire style genre t'as une Tuccano


----------



## Marcant (5 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mon pote


Ah ça c'est une grande news !! Tu veux parler de Migva306 ?
Bon sinon le top pour ranger son powerbook c'est quand même :  CECI !!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2004)

Tu as le lien de la housse dont tu parles????


----------



## chnoub (6 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'il existe pas le meme type de housse (meme matiere) mais avec des poignées et une hanse?





chez macpcpartner, ils m on demandé si je la voulais avec ou sans..; donc ca doit exister!


----------



## chagregel (6 Avril 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça c'est une grande news !! Tu veux parler de Migva306 ?
> Bon sinon le top pour ranger son powerbook c'est quand même :  CECI !!



Ouai mais la c'est du sac à 150 Euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: c'est plus Miva306 mais MigVaA3


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2004)

Ca fait cher pour un sac....


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2004)

Pour ceux qui l'ont vue en vrai, elle donne mieux en gris ou en noir?


----------



## chupastar (22 Avril 2004)

Heu... je ne l'ai jamais vu en grise... Mais en noire elle est très belle en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2004)

tuccano, noir pour mon n'ibook 12"... tres content comme tt le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




heu petite question pratique, pour ceux qu'ont un 14", ca loge dans un sac eastpack, ca reste pratique... ou le sac prend vraiment une forme carrée avec les recoins de l'ibook ? 
je songe a changer mon petit ibook dans quelques mois, et c'est une question existentielle importante pour mon futur choix entre un 12" et un 14"


----------



## chagregel (23 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui l'ont vue en vrai, elle donne mieux en gris ou en noir?



Franchement, c'est la meme chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon je préfère un peu le noir...


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2004)

moi je préfère en gris


----------



## Balooners (24 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui l'ont vue en vrai, elle donne mieux en gris ou en noir?



Moi j'ai la noir (tu l'a vu d'ailleurs) et un pote a moi a la grise et je préfère de loin la noir.

Voilà.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2004)

Moi j'ai la grise qui est bien, mais la noire doit l'être aussi...
Je l'avais prise sur l'apple store, il n'y avait pas le choix, peut-être aurais-je prise la noire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais j'ai vu au salon mondial de la photo une bien belle housse rouge et très design de marque "Crumpler"...du coup ça me dis bien de l'acheter.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.crumpler.fr


----------



## chup (24 Avril 2004)

Haha, trop mort de rire leur site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Florian.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Avril 2004)

Oui !!! c'est.....spécial......il devrait bientôt avoir une boutique à Paris.....


----------



## Chabi (25 Avril 2004)

Excusez moi de revenir sur ça mais vous m'avez fait peur:

A quel endroit et comment se tord un powerbook quand on le trimballe souvent dans une housse?

Je me déplace tous les jours avec le mien danss mon sac à dos, et je n'ai rien remarqué. J'ai un 12', peut être que c'est un problème typique des 15' avec leur longeur?

Merci de m'éclairer sur ce sujet pour le moins inquiétant.


----------



## piro (25 Avril 2004)

le syndrome se situe aux extremitees du powerbook
mais le probleme est plus visible si tu le pose a plat sur une table 
et tu observe le jour qu il y a entre la base et l ecran une fois ma machine 
fermee.

tu voits un des coins plus haut que l autre
mais le probleme semble toucher que les 15 pouces 

du moins a mon avis


----------



## chup (25 Avril 2004)

Non, sur le PowerBook 12" que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière, quand il était fermé, le côté droit de l'écran ne touchait pas la coque, il y avait un léger jeu. Alors qu'il était tout neuf !

De toute façon, je l'ai rendu, paix à son âme.

Florian.


----------



## Masquirin (29 Avril 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> tuccano, noir pour mon n'ibook 12"... tres content comme tt le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi j'ai un iBook 14" avec la housse tuccano et ça rentre nickel dans mon sac quicksilver sans en déformer les coins et tout ça ni vu ni connu je le trimballe où je veux...C'est pour ça que j'ai investi dans la housse, j'aimais bien le concept incognito...


----------



## cube0021 (29 Avril 2004)

Bon j'attends mon 15''
Auriez vous d'autres références de housses au design sobre et pas trop encombrantes?
Que vaut la housse "Incase" vendue sur l'applestore (39euros)...?
Merci


----------



## PilotF (29 Avril 2004)

pour ma part Tucano noire (avec du gris sur les côtés) pour mon Powerbook 12" qui ne va pas tarder à arriver


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

Finalement j'hésite avec quelque chose de plus grand, du genre sacoche Crumpler où je pourrais ranger d'autres choses dedans (documents, iPod, quelques câbles, SmartDisk, etc.).


----------



## MadMax (30 Avril 2004)

Moi j'ai la incase qui va etre rermplacee par la Tucano quand je mets le PB dans un sac de voyage ou un sac a Dos et sinon j'ai une sacoche Timbuk2 achetee a NY tres pratique et moins volumineuse que la crumpler...


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2004)

Housse très pratique et discrete..par contre, je la trouve un peu glissante...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai une tucano grise &amp; noire, que je mets dans un sac noir bandoullière de chez Ikea (10 euros même pas!)!!! et apparement ya pas que moi qui fait ça...d'autre potes zikos aussi....


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2004)

C'est une pure folie... mais le Dr Bott's TiCase est sympa aussi...


----------



## fwedo (20 Mai 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Non, sur le PowerBook 12" que j'ai acheté la semaine dernière, quand il était fermé, le côté droit de l'écran ne touchait pas la coque, il y avait un léger jeu. Alors qu'il était tout neuf !
> 
> De toute façon, je l'ai rendu, paix à son âme.
> 
> Florian.



mais...mais....damnation !! le mien aussi a ce syndrome. à plat l'écran fait claclac sur le coté gauche de la base et la sur le droit.......rhhhhaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

Sur mon 15 qui est neuf d'hier, c pareil, et je ne pense pas que ce soit un "syndrome".

Cela évite simplement que l'écran colle au clavier et qu'à la longue tu ais des traces de ton clavier sur ton écran comme avec les Ti.


Donc cela n'est pas un défaut car même en t'y assayant dessus ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) l'écran ne touchera pas, regarde au niveau de la charnière


----------



## Kaneda (20 Mai 2004)

J'en profite que le message soit up pour signaler que j'ai acheté une house Tucano Second Skin pour iBook 14" et elle est vraiment magnifique. Sur le coup j'ai pris la grise sans trop réfléchir mais elle est vraiment trop classe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (commandé un mardi matin, confirmée l'après midi, pris l 'avion et reçu le lendemain à midi par TNT ! )


----------



## Amophis (20 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> (commandé un mardi matin, confirmée l'après midi, pris l 'avion et reçu le lendemain à midi par TNT ! )




Quand le matos est dispo, c super rapide (deux jours pour avoir les deux sacs Crumpler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

J'ai finalement acheté la housse Tucano et le sac Crumpler en noir.

La malette Samsonite attendra un peu.


----------



## Amophis (22 Mai 2004)

lequel crumpler??? Roll O note ou Wak O phone?






 moi g acheté celui pour le 12" mais g du pot, mn 15 rentre dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et avec la Tucano en plus


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> lequel crumpler??? Roll O note ou Wak O phone? (...)



J'ai pris celui de l'AppleStore, le Roll-O-Note.


----------



## eMattt (22 Mai 2004)

Si quelqu'un pouvait essayer de faire un petit récapitulatif de toutes les solutions de transport énumérées dans ce post je pense que cela pourrait être pas mal


----------



## chagregel (22 Mai 2004)

eMattt a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un pouvait essayer de faire un petit récapitulatif de toutes les solutions de transport énumérées dans ce post je pense que cela pourrait être pas mal



Vas y, tu as carte blanche


----------



## Amophis (22 Mai 2004)

Chagregel, le spécialiste "vas y tu peux le faire"


----------



## chagregel (22 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Chagregel, le spécialiste "vas y tu peux le faire"



mdr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon faut que je bosse mon mémoire la


----------



## backlash (23 Mai 2004)

Pouvez-vous poster des photos les gars ? Ce sera un peu plus clair pour les futurs acheteurs... non ?


----------



## eMattt (23 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vas y, tu as carte blanche



MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est pas trop ce que  j'attendais comme réponse mais bon c'est vrai que c'est logique


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

backlash a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez-vous poster des photos les gars ? Ce sera un peu plus clair pour les futurs acheteurs... non ?



Une série avec réception du colis, ouverture, déballage?...


----------



## Amophis (23 Mai 2004)

Voici deux petites photos:


1 - PowerBook 15" dans sa housse en train de faire bronzette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












é - Protection latérale évitant de "bousiller" les côté du PB lors des ouvertures, fermetures de la housse.








Que du bonheur cette housse, indispensable


----------



## eMattt (23 Mai 2004)

Merci pour les photos c'est vrai que la housse a l'air super bien adapté


----------



## backlash (23 Mai 2004)

Genial Amophis! Merci pour tes photos... 

Ta pochette est pas mal du tout et me semble bien conçue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une série avec réception du colis, ouverture, déballage?...



Le déballage? Bof. Je veux surtout voir les références et l'avis de l'utilisateur. Yes!


----------



## Amophis (23 Mai 2004)

La housse est assez bien ajustée au PowerBook, il faut donc bien faire attention à prendre la bonne réference (et pas la PB15" pour l'iBook 14").


Elle est en néoprène donc totalement étanche aux projections d'eau (qui se dévoue pour l'essai immersion?).


Dès que le PB reste longtemps sans surveillance, je le met dedans pour éviter les éventuelles éraflures.

Pour le prix (29 le PB12, 34,90 le PB15 et 39 le 17) ce n'est pas trop cher.


----------



## backlash (23 Mai 2004)

J'avais acheter une housse Case Logic et la tienne est vraiment sympa. Je me demande à l'usage ce que ça peut donner dans un sac à dos. Trop fragile tu crois?


----------



## Amophis (23 Mai 2004)

Effectivement, c'est fragile pour trimballer ça "à l'arrache" dans un sac à dos, je te conseillerais plutôt ça








Super renforcé pour 53 (aïe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Amophis (23 Mai 2004)

Voilà dans quoi je met la housse























Bon le sac est pour un 12" mais ça passe quand même, de plus il est renforcé et spécialement conçu pour les PowerBooks


----------



## backlash (23 Mai 2004)

Amophis, peux-tu me donner les références exactes de ta housse ? I y a un site où je peux consulter l'ensemble des produits de la marque et les trouver à un bon prix ?

(merci encore pour les photos... un forum sans photos c'est mortel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amophis (23 Mai 2004)

En fait ces sacs viennent d'Australie et la marque est Crumpler.

Tu trouves ces sacs sur www.fnac.com (certain) sinon tu vas sur www.crumper.de (toutes la gamme avec en plus catalogue en pdf).


Le mien provient de l'Apple store, c'est là où les Roll O Notes (12") et Wak O Phone (15") sont les moins chers.


----------



## AppleSeed (23 Mai 2004)

> sinon tu vas sur www.crumper.de (toutes la gamme avec en plus catalogue en pdf)


En tout cas, les photos du catalogue méritent le détour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous les possesseurs des sacs crumpler sont comme ça ?


----------



## backlash (23 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> En fait ces sacs viennent d'Australie et la marque est Crumpler.
> 
> Tu trouves ces sacs sur www.fnac.com (certain) sinon tu vas sur www.crumper.de (toutes la gamme avec en plus catalogue en pdf).
> 
> ...



Le catalogue disponible en pdf est super. Wow! C'est lorsque j'ouvre un fichier pdf que je suis impressionné... je n'ai plus à attendre 3 plombes comme sur mon PC.


----------



## Amophis (25 Mai 2004)

Bon voici la housse de ma copine pour son futur iBook 12". Elle est en béton, je suis sûr que même si qq chose de lourd tombe dessus, ton précieux ne risque rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Par contre la protection se paye: 62.90 chez Couf'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Une ptite photo pour ceux qui aiment


----------



## eMattt (26 Mai 2004)

Est ce que cette housse est plus grosse et protège mieux que la tucano car la différence de prix est tout de même assez conséquente ?


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Oui elle est plus grosse et oui elle protege BEAUCOUP mieux (contre les chocs, elle est rigide), y a pas photo...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2004)

C'est la marque CRUMPLER, il font de bon truc


----------



## eMattt (26 Mai 2004)

Effectivement parce que j'ai vu pas mal de personnes avec des housses de cette marque


----------



## chup (26 Mai 2004)

eMattt a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement parce que j'ai vu pas mal de personnes avec des housses de cette marque



La housse Crumpler me tente bien.
J'ai une housse Tucano pour Powerbook 12" noire, je la revendrais bien pour me l'acheter.
Des volontaires ? Consultez-moi pour le prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  En MP 

Florian.


----------



## chup (26 Mai 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Bon voici la housse de ma copine pour son futur iBook 12". Elle est en béton, je suis sûr que même si qq chose de lourd tombe dessus, ton précieux ne risque rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a l'air super solide de l'extérieur .. mais de l'intérieur, est-elle également rembourée ?

Florian.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2004)

Je l'ai pas trouvé sur le site de Surcouf et la Fnac. c'est quoi la référence?


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Sur le site de Couf', y a pas, ils n'en ont que sur magasin. Et sur la Fnac, je pense que tu n'as pas cherché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, regarde dans la rubrique "portable" et dans les sacs et malettes, tu vas à la page 2 ou 3 et tu as tout( mais elles sont en précommande je crois).


Attention, elles sont très chères chez Couf'.


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

Chup, l'intérieur est vert olive en coton pour la housse noire , donc aucun soucis pour les rayures.

Elles existe en Gris métal, noire et rouge.

Je pense que je vais rapporter ma Tucano pour me la faire rembourser et m'acheter celle là pour mon 15" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: si ça interèsse qqun, j'ai un second Sac Crumpler neuf(le rouge en haut du message) mais en noir à vendre, en MP


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2004)

Elle est a 53 ala Fanc c'est ca?


----------



## Amophis (26 Mai 2004)

oui


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mai 2004)

Ok merci comme ca je sais que je me suis pas planté


----------



## eMattt (27 Mai 2004)

Etant donné qu'elle est plus épaisse que la tucano cela ne pose pas de problème lorsqu'on veut transporter le portable dans un sac à dos classique par exemple ?


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Biensur, surtout qu'il n'y a pas de poignées


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

J'ai la Tucano et comme tous ces utilisateurs, j'en suis très content.
Elle ne coute pas tres cher et est solide.

C'est vrai que la Crumpler a l'air plus costaud


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Le prix aussi est plus costaud


----------



## GeekMac (27 Mai 2004)

Lorsqu'on achette un ordinateur pres de 2000 , je ne suis pas convaincu d'etre à 30  pres pour sa protection


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

C'est vrai aussi ce que tu dis


----------



## Amophis (27 Mai 2004)




----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Donc la semaine prochaine direction la Fnac


----------



## corbuu (28 Mai 2004)

mon Ti 15" SD 1ghz est tout rayé sur chaque coin. A cause de la Second Skin de Tucano et surtout..a cause de moi qui n'ai jamais fait gaffe à ça jusqu'a m'en rendre compte il y a peu.

Donc je vote, assez bien satisfait


----------



## eMattt (28 Mai 2004)

Ce qui est interessant avec la Tucano c'est son faible encombrement mais apparement elle a aussi quelques petits défauts et m'embetterait beaucoup de faire des rayures sur mon Alubook


----------



## Amophis (28 Mai 2004)

Perso je vois pas comment elle peut faire des rayures (voir ma photo où l'on voit la languette de protection au niveau du zip).

A part si tu ne fais pas gaffe en rentrant et sortant l'alu, tu peux effectivement "accrocher" le zip au chassis, mais sinon, j'vois pas


Perso, j'ai eu la Tucano pendant 10 jours, je viens de la ramener à la Fnac, et je vais prendre la Crumpler qui est plus costaud (mais plus épaisse aussi, y a pas de secret, c'est une question de choix après)


----------



## doojay (30 Mai 2004)

Je tenais à apporter une petite precision sur les tuscano:
Ayant acheté une noire et une grise pour un 12" j'ai remarqué que la grise est plus épaisse que la noire, donc elle protège mieux.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Mai 2004)

Je viens d'aller a la Fnac (enfin hier) et pas de housse Crumpler donc j'ai passé commande


----------



## Mulder (30 Mai 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> mon iBook est un peu serré dedans... ben oui, l'est un peu plus gros qu'un alu 12"), je pense que ce ne dois pas rentrer en ligne de compte.


Il y a deux modèles différents : un pour l'iBook 12" et un pour le PowerBook 12".


----------



## vincmyl (30 Mai 2004)

Oui et aussi pour les 14"


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Je serais interessé par la housse Crumpler pour mon iBook 12" mais sur le site de la Fnac ils mettent que c'est pour le PowerBook et effectivement (en regardant les dimensions intérieures sur ce site) on voit que l'iBook ne peut pas rentrer.  

Elle existe pour l'iBook 12" alors ?  

Et on peut la trouver où d'une autre couleur que le rouge (j'aime pas ce rouge criard) ?


----------



## Amophis (4 Juin 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut la trouver où d'une autre couleur que le rouge (j'aime pas ce rouge criard) ?


 
Qu'est ce que tu as contre le rouge, il est pas beau mon rouge









Bon ok il en faut pour tout les goûts....


Pour les couleurs tu en a 4: rouge  ,noir, gris métal, bleu.

Pour l'iBook, je vais chercher avec ma copine le sien ce soir (le 12") et elle a acheté une housse crumpler, donc on va voir si ça passe, mais plus ça va, plus j'ai des doute (1cm en profondeur


----------



## giraffe (4 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu as contre le rouge, il est pas beau mon rouge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens toi qui a maintenant eu les deux donne nous tes impressions...
Est ce que le crumpler est vraiment bcp plus gros?
Je suis tenté par la tucano (pour mon futur alu) a cause de sa petite taille mais c'est vraiq ue j'aimerais mieux que mon alu soit bien protégé.
j'hesite entre un sac a dos normal et le sac crumpler que tu exposes plus haut...


----------



## Amophis (4 Juin 2004)

Alors oui, c'est ce que je voulais faire, vous donner mes impressions concernant les deux housses Tucano Vs. Crumpler:


Avantage Tucano:

- prix (34,90¤)
- taille, qq mm de plus que l'alu
- néoprène donc élastique, plus facile pour la fermeture

Avantage Crumpler:

- plusieurs coloris (4)
- meilleur protection (et de loin, c'est un coffre fort)
- ne glisse pas dans les mains


Donc pour moi c Crumpler sans hésiter même si elle est plus épaisse que la Tucano (on arrive à 3.7cm en épaisseur avec la Crumpler). Je ne peux pas me permettre de mettre tous les jours + de 2000¤ dans un portable donc la protection est primordiale. De plus, elle ne glisse vraiment pas par rapport à la Tucano.

Pour le prix, elle est à 53¤ + 3¤ de port sur la Fnac, ou à 68,90¤ chez Couf'.

Après c'est une histoire de goût mais il faut savoir, malgrès le côté classe et seconde peau de la Tucano, quelle ne protège que des projections d'eau et des petites rayures, genre quelque chose tombe dessus (un téléphone portable, un tournevis...) avec la Crumpler tu ne crains rien, alors qu'avec la Tucano....


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu as contre le rouge, il est pas beau mon rouge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens nous au courant pour l'iBook en espérant qu'il ira dedant !  

On peut les trouver où les autres couleurs même si le rouge est tout compte fait pas si mal ?


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Sur le site Surcouf il y a 3 housses Tucano pour l'iBook 12", une noire et une grise identique et une plus lourde noire mais c'est marqué pour iBook Dual USB, ce sont les iBook de maintenant ça ?  

Si oui, c'est quoi la différence alors avec les deux autres ?

Je suis content de l'avoir trouver en noire cette housse car je trouve que ça fait quand même plus beau (j'ai comparé l'autre fois à la Fnac pour la housse PowerBook).


----------



## Mulder (4 Juin 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> c'est marqué pour iBook Dual USB, ce sont les iBook de maintenant ça ?
> Si oui, c'est quoi la différence alors avec les deux autres ?


Je ne peux pas te renseigner pour les housses mais le format des iBook dual USB (appelés ainsi à leur sortie parce que dotés de 2 ports USB, cqfd) est le même que celui des iBook G4 actuels.
Au fait, Saint-Jean de Maurienne... il semblerait que nous soyons quasiment voisins... 
J'ai été (aussi) en terminale C au lycée de Saint-Jean il y a plus de vingt ans... ça ne nous rajeunit pas, scrogneugneu :hein:  :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas te renseigner pour les housses mais le format des iBook dual USB (appelés ainsi à leur sortie parce que dotés de 2 ports USB, cqfd) est le même que celui des iBook G4 actuels.
> Au fait, Saint-Jean de Maurienne... il semblerait que nous soyons quasiment voisins...
> J'ai été (aussi) en terminale C au lycée de Saint-Jean il y a plus de vingt ans... ça ne nous rajeunit pas, scrogneugneu :hein: :affraid: :sick:


Content de le savoir !  Au moins ça montre qu'il y a des gens intelligents dans cette ville même si je connais personnellement qu'un ami qui a un Mac (que j'ai fais switcher sur iBook palourde) et un autre est hésitant (sur iBook actuel) car il aimerait vraiment passer au Mac mais il fait beaucoup d'électronique et de gestion de modélisme ferroviaire et il ne sait pas s'il y a des softs existants sur Mac (si vous pouvez répondre à ça...) et aussi il se pose le problème des ports parallèle et série qu'il utilise (mais qui sont inexistants sur Mac).  
Au fait t'es toujours sur St Jean ? C'est quoi la terminale C ?  

Bon pour revenir au sujet j'attends de savoir si la housse d'Amophis est compatible iBook 12" (ce que je doute vraiment  ) et aussi si la housse de Surcouf ( http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.asp?id_produit=9527185&Detail=Non ) qui pèse 0.3kg est différente de la Second Skin (qui pèse elle que 0.1 kg donc logiquement moins solide) car visuellement elles sont identiques.  

PS : moi aussi je suis un fan des X-Files.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai que ca a l'air costaud le Crumpler


----------



## Amophis (4 Juin 2004)

ATTENTION, ouvrez bien vos oreilles:

la housse Crumpler 12" est compatible iBook , ca rentre nickel, même pas besoin de forcer.

Je poste des photos ce soir.

Donc GO !!!!!!!!


PS: ma copine est super contente car on y croyais plus


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2004)

Ah une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Ah je suis content aussi (vivement les photos) !  

Elle est juste disponible en rouge à la Fnac ou on peut la trouver d'une autre couleur ailleurs ?


----------



## chup (4 Juin 2004)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Ah je suis content aussi (vivement les photos) !
> 
> Elle est juste disponible en rouge à la Fnac ou on peut la trouver d'une autre couleur ailleurs ?



J'ai eu beau chercher ailleurs, je ne l'ai pas trouvée dans une autre couleur pour le même prix. D'après la FNAC Digitale, ils devraient recevoir les autres coloris d'ici une à deux semaines.

Florian.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2004)

Mais a Strasbourg c'est pas en vente en magasin on m'a dit que sur le NET


----------



## Amophis (4 Juin 2004)

Oui elle est dispo sur le net et pas dans les Fnac (à part qq rare exeptions). Par contre je pense avoir convaincu le mec de la Fnac Bordeaux d'en commander qq unes.

Donc dispo sur Fnac.com en rouge, noir et gris (peut-être pas pour ts les modèles mais ça devrai arriver), coloris idem chez Couf' magasin et par contre jamais vu de bleu (à part sur le site Crumpler).

Les photos arrivent


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Les photos arrivent


J'en peux plus d'attendre !!! :rateau:


----------



## Amophis (4 Juin 2004)

Voici les photos:

















Non sérieux je suis vraiment content car si on se tiens aux spec Crumpler, normalement l'iBook ne passe pas.... par contre l'alu, il doit être à l'aise....


----------



## Sly73 (4 Juin 2004)

Merci.  

Je pense donc prendre finalement cette housse en rouge pour mon iBook 12" !


----------



## vincmyl (4 Juin 2004)

En rouge c'est vrai que ca fait classe


----------



## Amophis (5 Juin 2004)

Ben ouais, surtout que j'ai le sac Crumpler rouge pour mettre les accessoires, ma copine à la housse Crumpler en noire et j'aime bien ne pas faire comme les autres et choisir une couleur qui sorte de l'ordinaire (s'il y avait eu un bô fushia par ex. pkoi pas )


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Mais elle est plus voyante aussi...plus de risque de vol?


----------



## piro (5 Juin 2004)

j ai vu ces housses type "tucano" de chez crumpler a la fnac digitale a cote de St michel
elles sont super et la finition respire le serieux


----------



## peteskwal (5 Juin 2004)

Roh lala... qu'est ce que c'est moche cet interieur Jaune... C'est le meme jaune pour tous les coloris?

Je pense que je vais m'orienter vers la crumpler pour mon futur Ibook 12"! Autant qu'il soit bien protectionné .


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Oui vaut mieux c'est clair  
Sur le site internet de la Fnac, il dise en vente uniquement sur le net


----------



## Amophis (5 Juin 2004)

Pour la couleur de l'intérieur, ça depend, la mienne qui est rouge, a l'intérieur gris.
Pour le noir c'est pas jaune mais vert olive, pou rle reste me rappelle plus.

Concernant la qualité, y a pas de soucis, c'est MEGA costaud et super bien fini (remarque tu le payes qd même).

Et pour finir, concernant les dispos dans les Fnac, c'est uniqumement sur Internet, voire à la digitale, mais pas dan sles Fnac "normale" (en tout cas pas encore).


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Ok on peut aller a la Fnac et la commander las bas, faut passer par le Net


----------



## Amophis (5 Juin 2004)

Non pas possible de la commander dans une boutique Fnac, faut absolument passer par Fnac.com, c'est dommage mais bon, pas trop le choix.


A l'occasion j'ferais un topic sur les housses pour les portables Apple


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Ok merci pour l'info


----------



## Sly73 (5 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Non pas possible de la commander dans une boutique Fnac, faut absolument passer par Fnac.com, c'est dommage mais bon, pas trop le choix.


Ben dans ce cas tu l'as prise où la housse noire de ta copine car sur le net elle n'est pas dispo ?


----------



## chup (5 Juin 2004)

Chez Surcouf, d'après ce que j'ai compris.
Néanmoins, payer 12 euros de plus qu'à la FNAC, je trouve ça un peu beaucoup.

Florian.


----------



## Amophis (5 Juin 2004)

Tout à fait chez Surcouf, et oui payer 10¤ (pour la 15 et 6¤ pour la 12 car il y a 3¤ de port à la fnac) c'est clair que c'est chi**t mais, primo je l'ai de suite et secondo, si la couleur me plais pas, ben j'échange direct sans frais de retour (en plus Couf' et à 1km de mon boulot, donc la tentation).


Et on arrive encore à la question: faut-il économiser qq ¤ et tout prendre sur le net ou aller voir à la Fnac ou Couf' ou autre et avoir un vendeur en face de soi, établir un lien.... quitte à payer un tout petit peu plus cher, de toute manière ça fini par payer: à la Fnac ils nous ont offerts une souris optique (valeur 45¤) donc pour moi ça le fait


----------



## peteskwal (5 Juin 2004)

je la trouve pas chez surcouf... vuos auriez pas un lien ou une reference?? merci!


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Surcouf n'a pas beaucoup de sac Crumpler en référence


----------



## peteskwal (5 Juin 2004)

ben justement, parmi ceux que je trouve, la housse powerbook n'y figure pas. Alors je comprends pas trop....


----------



## vincmyl (5 Juin 2004)

Ben oui car elle est pas référencée chez eux


----------



## peteskwal (5 Juin 2004)

donc elle est en magasin mais pas sur internet? Sinon notre testeur de housse l'aurait acheté comment? Ca m'etonne juste que ca soit en magasin mais pas sur leur site.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

Elle a été acheté a la Fnac


----------



## Amophis (6 Juin 2004)

Oula, je m'absente un WE et c'est n'importe quoi .... 

Résumons (je crois que le topic Sac/housse sera utile ):

Sac Crumpler rouge, acheté sur l'Apple Store et dispo aussi sur Fnac.com (le sac qui permet de mettre un PowerBook ou iBook + accessoires) et pas dispo chez Surcouf.


Housse Crumpler, acheté chez Surcouf magasin et dispo aussi sur Fnac.com (la housse équivalente à la Tucano)



A savoir qu'aucun accessoire Crumpler n'est dispo en "magasin" Fnac. De plus quelques réferences en "magasin" Surcouf et encore moins sur Surcouf.com.


La marque Crumpler est une marque Australienne qui s'implante progréssivement en France (une boutique est en prévision sur Paris), donc je pense que toutes les réferences seront dispo d'ici peu en France. Sinon c'est dispo en Belgique, Allemagne... et bien sûr Australie 


Une dernière précision, Surcouf "magasin" et Surcouf.com sont indépandant, donc il est normal que les articles sur le Web ne soit pas forcement dispo en magasin et vice versa, ils n'ont pas les même stock (c'est un vendeur qui m'a expliqué ça lors d'un retour SAV chez Surcouf.com).


----------



## vincmyl (6 Juin 2004)

Ok merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## peteskwal (6 Juin 2004)

en fait c'etait la difference entre surcouf.com et surcouf magasin qui m'embrouillait. Je sais il m'en faut peu mais bon, j'etait vraiment persuadé que c'etait les meme, donc meme references etc.

 merci des ces precisions!


----------



## vincmyl (7 Juin 2004)

C'est dommage qu'on ne la trouve pas en magasin


----------



## Sly73 (20 Juin 2004)

Petite question avant achat : dans la housse Crumpler, il n'y a rien pour maintenir le portable, il bouge pas (je parle notamment de l'iBook 12" dans la housse Crumpler 12") ? 

Et sinon, quesque ça vaut les housses Incase ?


----------



## Amophis (20 Juin 2004)

Pour info, le 15" dans sa housse Crumpler ne bouge pas, elle est ajustée au mm.

Pour le 12" (l'iBook) c'est différent car là la housse est un peu grande en largeur et longueur mais pas en hauteur, ce qui fait qu'au final, l'iBook est maintenu et ne bouge pas. Par contre pour un alu 12", il faut faire un essai car il est légèrement plus petit que l'iBook.


----------



## chup (24 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, le 15" dans sa housse Crumpler ne bouge pas, elle est ajustée au mm.
> 
> Pour le 12" (l'iBook) c'est différent car là la housse est un peu grande en largeur et longueur mais pas en hauteur, ce qui fait qu'au final, l'iBook est maintenu et ne bouge pas. Par contre pour un alu 12", il faut faire un essai car il est légèrement plus petit que l'iBook.



Salut,

Je viens d'acheter une housse Crumpler noire 12" chez Surcouf (à 49 euros, ils ont baissé le prix).
Je suis un peu déçu. Elle est certes très « mastoc », mais un peu grande, ce qui fait que mon Alu 12 a tendance à bouger quand je le transporte (il y a environ 1cm de marge partout autour).

Il faudrait presque acheter une Tucano, pour mettre l'Alu 12 dedans, et le tout dans la Crumpler  :rateau: 

Florian.


----------



## TeuBeu2 (25 Juin 2004)

Si je me prends un crumpler, est-ce utile de me prendre aussi une tucano ou pas pour un IB 12" ?


----------



## chup (25 Juin 2004)

TeuBeu2 a dit:
			
		

> Si je me prends un crumpler, est-ce utile de me prendre aussi une tucano ou pas pour un IB 12" ?



Non, ça ferait double emploi à mon avis.

Florian.


----------



## chup (25 Juin 2004)

Chose étrange tout de même.

Sur le site de Crumpler, dimensions de la housse 12" :

WXHXD: 28 x 22 x 3 cm (internal) 

Sur le site d'Apple, dimensions du PowerBook 12" :
  Hauteur : 3,0 cm
  Largeur : 27,7 cm
  Profondeur : 21,9 cm

Le PowerBook devrait donc rentrer *pile*. Or, ce n'est pas le cas, il y a un bon centimètre en rab' de chaque côté. Qui a le même problème ?

Qui m'a refilé une housse Crumpler contrefaite ? 

Florian.


----------



## TeuBeu2 (25 Juin 2004)

Non, tout au plus 0.3cm, ca n'est pas énorme étant donné le fait que la housse soit "matelassée"


----------



## Amophis (25 Juin 2004)

Je m'en doutais. Déjà qu'il y a de la place avec l'iBook 12" (qui est plus gros que l'alu 12"), alors avec l'alu... De plus l'iBook étant plus épais, il est maintenu par le dessus et dessous de la housse.


C'est pour cela que j'avais précisé de faire l'essai avec un alu 12 avant de l'acheter pour voir s'il ne bougeait pas.... Etrange de la part de Crumpler car pour mon 15", ça passe au mm, il est donc parfaitement maintenu.


----------



## peteskwal (25 Juin 2004)

bon, je vais bientot me commanber mon Ibook 12", et je reflechi pour une housse... La crumpler me plait bien mais La fnac.com fait vraiment chi*r de la proposer que en rouge (alors que les autres couleurs sont dispo en plus grand). De toute facon, la Tucano est indisponible en ce moment... je vais peut etre attendre qu'ils aient de nouvelles couleurs .

 Y'a rien d'autre d'adapté dans le genre "petite housse" pour l'ibook 12"??

 merci!


----------



## Tomcat (26 Juillet 2004)

Salut, ce message s'adresse aux Parisiens.
Je monte sur Paris dans la semaine et j'aimerais savoir où acheter une housse Tucano à proximité de Montparnasse ?  Existe t il une FNAC à proximité ?

Merci de me renseigner. 
Je suis un nouveau sur le forum. Et je vais bientôt avoir un Powerbook 15 (Alu 1.25Ghz) : ))

Merci !


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

...(désolé je sais pas comment effacer un message envoyé par erreur)


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2004)

salut, 

ya une fnac rue de rennes, pas très loin de la gare, sinon, cette housses est dispo un peu partout. Sur la ligne 4, il y a également la fnac digitale à l'arrêt odéon (tu mets 10min à partir de montparnasse), bien fournie en produits apple


----------



## Tomcat (26 Juillet 2004)

Merci Yvos, c est noté. J'irai faire un saut à la Fnac Digitale en espérant avoir le temps. : )


----------



## condorman (5 Août 2010)

Attention je relance le sujet... Je cherche désespérément une housse de protection noire & blanc pour un PowerBook 15". 

J'étais très branché sur le modèle _LArobe_ de chez _Be.ez_, mais je vois qu'il y a les modèles _Second Skin_ de chez _Tucano_ qui se défendent bien.

Entre la _Tucano_ et la _Be.ez_, laquelle conseilleriez-vous pour un PowerBook 15", où va votre préférence?

---------- Post added at 21h09 ---------- Previous post was at 20h40 ----------

Je vous présente les produits en question pour mieux visualiser :












Sinon je trouve cette housse pas mal non plus également : 






PS : si vous avez une _Be.ez_ à me proposer, n'hésitez pas à m'en informer.


----------



## SadChief (5 Août 2010)

condorman a dit:


> Attention je relance le sujet... Je cherche désespérément une housse de protection noire & blanc pour un PowerBook 15".
> 
> J'étais très branché sur le modèle _LArobe_ de chez _Be.ez_, mais je vois qu'il y a les modèles _Second Skin_ de chez _Tucano_ qui se défendent bien.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
J'ai eu un PB G4 1,6 GHz HD (le dernier sorti en octobre 2005 avant le Mac Book Pro), mis à ma disposition pour les besoins du service et que j'avais utilisé exclusivement chez moi. J'avais acheté en 2006 une housse Crumpler en cuir rigide qui m'est restée sur les bras lorsque j'ai rendu l'appareil - il y a un an et demi de cela.
Couleur argent et fermeture éclair noire. Etat exceptionnel, étant quelqu'un un peu maniaque avec mon matos. Je l'ai utilisé pour certaines réunions de service pour des présentations, mais pas plus de 6 ou 7 fois en tout.
Si tu es intéressé et tu veux plus de détails, envoie-moi un MP.
Cordialement,

_Edit:_ Tu peux voir cette housse ici en version 17". C'est la même, mais en 15 "et la fermeture éclair sur le pourtour est noire.


----------



## condorman (25 Août 2010)

C'est bon, j'ai pu récupérer une housse _Be.ez_ noir et blanc.

Merci pour ton message _SadChief_, pas mal non plus ta _Crumpler_ en cuir.


----------

